# Day 1 trip report Morritt's Turtuga on Grand Cayman



## Jbart74 (Jan 21, 2009)

We got in yesterday at 1pm, sailed through immigration and customs in under 10 minutes and got out to find 30 knot winds and spritzing rain. Not the best greeting I've had here, but it sure beat the sub-zero weather we left behind in the Northeast! Had a no hassle and speedy rental pick-up from B.A. (McCurley's) and were on our way. It's been 5 years since my last visit so of course I took a right instead of a left out of the airport and we ended up on the north shore in about 10 minutes. OOPS... Turned around and went the other way and got acclimated to our location and made our way to Hurleys for some much needed groceries. Love that store but 1/4 cart of basic goods for $145 US always amazes me. 

Anyway, I had left my Birkenstock sandals in the car back in NYC (DOH!) so we had to head back to SMB area and got lucky enough to find Cayman Men's Shoes and More right away. Total luck there! Got myself a nice pair of wet/dry sandals in ten minutes then on our way to Morritts.

Getting windier on the drive especially as we hit Boddentown and the wind at Morritt's was near unbelievable! Checked in at 4:15 but of course our unit wasn't ready. We were asked to wait ten minutes in the lobby and they would let us know as soon as housekeeping called to say that it was ready. How many of you have played this game in the past! LOL. So we waited 25 minutes with no call to the desk. I waited for the current guests to finish checking in, snuck up the the desk, and asked about the room. 

"Oh it's been ready for 20 minutes," she says. Arrrggh. I swallowed my frustration, mumbled my "island time" mantra and gracefully took our keys and headed of to our poolside townhouse. 

Unit was in good shape. Did have to call the front desk for a coffee maker and a blender. Disappointing and response time for each was well over 45 minutes. Mom wasn't happy about waiting for her morning coffee today. Oh well. 

Back to last night, had dinner in the unit and relaxed for a bit then headed over to Mimi's dock bar for cocktails and some socialization. Met one couple of the group of 14 Kite Boarders who are here for two weeks from the San Diego area. Nice young couple who explained to us the basics of kite boarding, which we were very interested in. It's great fun to watch the guys and girls surf and literally fly through the air for 30 to 50 seconds at a time! And up to 100 feet high! Truly crazy stuff! 

Met Patricia (MKerrill on the Morritt's forum) at Mimi's and had a great couple of hours chatting and getting to know each other. She was also kind enough to make a few local calls to Conneleys to try to find my Mother who was coming in late and let me use her local cell to call my mom to be sure she had landed and found her car service to the resort. Thanks Patricia! We had a great time. 

Mom finally arrived around 11pm and we caught up over a cocktail on the balcony and all headed to bed to get a good night's sleep for Sunday. More to follow with pictures and even a little video if I can figure that out! 

Any Questions? Fell free to ask. Daryl, let's make a plan for a cocktail soon! 

John


----------



## Jbart74 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Morritt's Grand Cayman (post 2)*

Okay, sorry I missed posting last night. I forgot how exhausting vacationing here can be! I filled you all in on our arrival on Saturday in the previous post so I'll pick up on Sunday. 

Had a great snorkel from the south to the north out in front of the resort about 200 feet out from the beach with Mom and Brandon. Unfortunately the current was running against us for the first time ever on that snorkel... go figure! So we had to kick a bit to get back to the dock. Of course, we were rewarded at the dock by a huge school of Tarpon and and a few lonely Barracuda. Due to the current, we decided not to continue down to the Reef dock. We'd been in the water for about an hour and a half at the point and were ready for a frosty drink and some lunch. 

On the way we did find a few puffer fish hiding under discarded conch shells that I was able to coax out with a surly look at about 6 inches! Fun to see... Also saw an octopus chilling in it's small hole... he was about 10 to 14 inches, if i had to guess. Also found a school of about 30 squid all in a perfect line hunting for lunch.... Great sights for our first snorkel of the week. 

After a quick bite (sandwiches in the unit) Mom and I headed to the Morritt's shopping center across the street. The wave shop with bathing suits and assorted stuff was nice to look through but nothing excited us enough to buy. I grabbed a piece of sausage quiche from the bakery then went to find Mom shopping in Goldsmiths for some vacation jewelry shopping. Mom found a great pendant of blue and white diamonds that she asked to have set on a particular ring band. They were very accommodating with all of her requests and she'll have her ring on her finger by tomorrow. Stopped by the ATM on the way back to the resort get some CI cash because that makes me feel a little less touristy. (Take note, this was Sunday and the bakery, wave shop, and jeweler were all open. Fosters was not... FYI) 

After shopping, Brandon woke up from his nap (while mom and I were shopping) and we roasted a chicken and had a nice chicken and rice with broccoli dinner in the unit. (Notice the theme of eating in.... sorry to the foodies, we like to do our own cooking!) Dinner was great and then we headed down to Mimi's for cocktails and to meet Nancy and Brian (friends from TUG forums) Had a great time with them and met a few other fun friends. I think we got back to the unit around 11 and had a nightcap before bed..... ahhhh, sweet bed! 

I should mention that all three of us had cocktails in our hand for at least 8 hours of Sunday in true vacation style.... Oh, and the weather was pretty beautiful too! A slight breeze left from the front than moved through on Saturday but nothing that was in anyway annoying. I think the high was around 81. Good Stuff! 

I know I'm a couple days behind here.... I haven't even started telling you about our diving that started on Monday. I will say that it has all been EXCELLENT as it always has been in the past. I promise I'll post all the details... vacation permitting!!! 

John
 :whoopie:


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 21, 2009)

John, keep it coming.

We're coming to Morritt's this summer and your trip reports are great.

Anne


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 21, 2009)

This report is GREAT! We've been thinking of trying this resort out ...


----------



## shagnut (Jan 21, 2009)

Great report. Can't wait for the pics.  shaggy


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, John! Enjoying your reports. Keep 'em coming! How long will you be there? How was the weather today? Is the beach a good beach for long walks? Sunsets?

Smooth Air


----------



## svwoude (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reports John! We will be at MTC on Sunday, reading your reports really helps to get a feel for the place. 

We like to snorkel also, and was wondering if there is a place close by to rent a wet suit top? My wife gets cold quite easily no matter the water temp.

Steve


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2009)

*thanks for all the info...*

Hi there !   Thanks for your updates.. will be heading that way at the end of this year in late OCt into Nov. so its helpful.. NY times sunday paper had some good eats mentioned.... Al La Kebab, Marquee Plaza, My Bar at the SUnset HOuse, 390 South Church St and Seymours Jerk Centr SHedden Road if you want to check out.... how  is the  unit  ? Refurbished ??  thanks....


----------



## trevorr77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Heading out there on Saturday...loved your report. Thanks!!!


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 4, 2009)

Going in a few weeks....thanks for the report....  

Can u suggest a few other areas to snorkle.....and should we get a rental car?


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 5, 2009)

Link to  snorkel sites .

Definitely rent a car!  I recommend McCurley's

345-947-9626 Home
345-916-0925 Cell
345-916-0640 Cell
mccurley ATcwhiptop DOT com


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello. Could you tl me what is the difference between Morrits Grand and Morrits Touga. How's your unit?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 5, 2009)

Where did the OP disappear to?  This sounds like a cool thread to follow!


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 5, 2009)

caribbeansun said:


> Link to  snorkel sites .
> 
> Definitely rent a car!  I recommend McCurley's
> 
> ...


Thanks! I found your link in another post as I was searching the site..... getting really excited for my trip - owned at MT for several years but this is my first trip!


----------



## shorts (Feb 5, 2009)

lobsterlover said:


> Hello. Could you tl me what is the difference between Morrits Grand and Morrits Touga. How's your unit?



Morritt's Tortugs Club is the first built resort and has three different type of units.  There are 3-story wood built units that are poolside views (this is the majority of the units available). There is one 3-story wooden ocean front building and then a 5-story concrete ocean front building called Seaside. Seaside is the newest built at either resort.  If exchanging in to MTC, you would most likely be placed in a pool-side unit.

Morritt's Grand Resort consists of 2 concrete 4-story buildings that are oceanfront. They sit right next to the MTC buildings. If exchanging in, you would have an oceanfront unit. 

Both resorts share all resort ammenities and check-in for both resorts is located in the main MTC resort building. This includes 3 pools (2 with swim up pool bars), exercise room, restaurant, dock bar, onsite entertainment, tennis court and onsite dive shop. There is a small shopping center across the street from the resort.

This is our favorite vacation spot. We go once or twice a year.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 5, 2009)

shorts said:


> Morritt's Tortugs Club is the first built resort and has three different type of units.  There are 3-story wood built units that are poolside views (this is the majority of the units available). There is one 3-story wooden ocean front building and then a 5-story concrete ocean front building called Seaside. Seaside is the newest built at either resort.  If exchanging in to MTC, you would most likely be placed in a pool-side unit.
> 
> Morritt's Grand Resort consists of 2 concrete 4-story buildings that are oceanfront. They sit right next to the MTC buildings. If exchanging in, you would have an oceanfront unit.
> 
> ...


Vicki, I am a resale owner so alas.....not a Golden Turtle 

Do I get free internet in my MTC poolside townhouse???


----------



## shorts (Feb 5, 2009)

Grayfal,

I think you have to be a Golden Turtle member to get the free internet access, but the rates were reduced a year or two ago.

Have you gone to the Morritt's website yet to look up activities for this month? They should have a Turtle Times posted for the current month that gives the list of activities and prices for internet access (I think that's listed).

Where do you own at the resort? Oceanfront, poolside? If it's poolside and you don't mind stairs, you should call and request to be on a high floor (2nd or 3rd) in building E. You might get an oceanview room even though it's poolside.   At least until they build the other Seaside unit.

Hope you enjoy MTC as much as we do. Feel free to PM me or just ask if you have other specific questions.


----------



## pdq (Feb 5, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> Vicki, I am a resale owner so alas.....not a Golden Turtle
> 
> Do I get free internet in my MTC poolside townhouse???



GrayFal, If you have been a resale owner for some time you may be grandfathered in to the GTC. The no GTC has only been on resales purchased within the last couple years. Someone on the Morritts Forum may know when that started.
http://morritts.17.forumer.com/


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 5, 2009)

shorts said:


> Grayfal,
> 
> I think you have to be a Golden Turtle member to get the free internet access, but the rates were reduced a year or two ago.
> 
> ...





pdq said:


> GrayFal, If you have been a resale owner for some time you may be grandfathered in to the GTC. The no GTC has only been on resales purchased within the last couple years. Someone on the Morritts Forum may know when that started.
> http://morritts.17.forumer.com/


Poolside Townhouse - and I have already requested building E or G
I did download and print the February newsletter.....and the internet fee is there - not to bad at $7 a day I believe.

Should I ask somone if I am a turtle????? I have owned for more then 2 years....I believe Sept 2006??


----------



## scotlass (Feb 5, 2009)

We just got back from two weeks at the Grand and had a wonderful time.  We did hook up with John, Brandon and John's mother and had a nice time meeting them.  I know the boys were very busy diving most of the week and John was going to be busy working when he got back which may be the reason he hasn't been back to finish his report.  

The internet access in the lobby of the resort was very convenient.  I was on about an hour each morning and the cost was about $4 per hour but if you are an owner, I believe it's half that.  Each room has wifi but I don't know the cost.

We really enjoyed the resort and having Foster's grocery store in walking distance was a huge plus.  Their prices are reasonable and the food, including the meat, was quite good.  They have fresh baked goods, a salad bar, frozen meals, etc. We did not rent a car until the last 3 days.  We did take the bus to Georgetown one day at a cost of $10 pp.  We also took the tour of the island offered by the resort.  I believe that was about $50 pp and it goes to Seven Mile Beach, Tortuga Rum Factory, Hell, the Turtle farm, an hour and a half in Georgetown and then finishes at Rum Point.  

Our unit at MG was very nice, on the first floor, so we opened the slider and were on the beach.  The pool was very cold the first week and hardly anyone used it.  The second week was better but still cool.  The wind off the water subsided also the second week.  The only problem we had was tiny ants around the stove and sink.  The maintenance people sprayed once but they came back.

They provide beach towels which can be exchanged daily, and the maids come in and clean every day.  We found both the staff and the residents to be the friendliest we have encountered in all the Caribbean.  

I will be happy to answer any questions readers might have.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 26, 2009)

*Back from Paradise....*

Here are some pix



GrayFal said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 26, 2009)

*After spending a week.....*

I can see why the OP did not get a chance to post more while in Grand Cayman - it was way toooo nice to be at the computer.



GrayFal said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jbart74 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The OP Lives!*

Hey fellow Tuggers!

I have to apologize for abandoning this thread.  It is not like me and I have no excuse that will satisfy everyone.  But here goes, for those that care to give me a shot a redemption...

Our great Mod. DeniseM sent me a PM and shocked me into action....... (Thanks Denise!)

We had a great time in Grand Cayman at Morritt's Tortuga, as we always have in the past.  Scotlass (who is lovely, as is her husband Brian) had it partly right that I returned to a whole lot of work which might have kept me from posting as much as usual.  However, we also returned to Brandon losing his job on Monday.  Yeah, land on Saturday, take a day to recoup from vacation, then go to work and get fired.  Good stuff, huh?

It's a really long story, but it involves lawyers, courtrooms, more lawyers, lots of lawyer's bills, more stress than I have ever experienced, a bunch of tears, emotions, some more stress, and a complete feeling of uncertainty in these ever so uncertain times.  

So.... I really do apologize for dropping of the face of the forum for a few weeks now.  I'm still in the middle of all of this and it will be months before this is all worked out, I'm sure.  In the meantime, I hope to be able to get the pictures up, and maybe even a little video hosted somewhere.  

I miss you all and I promise I'll be back, bigger and better than before!

Thanks for your understanding.

xoxoxo

John B.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 28, 2009)

Zowie, hugs to you!!  shaggy


----------

